# Let's see those seed tags!



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I helped a friend yesterday aerate & seed his yard. Long story short I told him to pick up this fescue blend that was on sale this month for a heck of a price. Scored 50# for $105 & all Mountain View varieties.


----------



## Slkching28 (Sep 5, 2021)

It's better to have 0% weed seed. Here is what I got for ~$110 include tax. Not sure if NC is typically more expensive, but these TTTF blends I got from pre-covid year was like $80+tax and more expensive if it has KBG in it.


----------



## tjcarpenter1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hogan company A-list TTTF blend


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

@01Bullitt that's a great blend. For someone who isn't trying to maintain a really pristine lawn or a lowish input thing, that bag will be great.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I've been using Hogan for a couple of years. Here's the TTTF/KBG mix I received for this fall overseed and new lawn at my daughter's house.


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

Chesapeake Valley Seed's Vitality Double Coverage has been my go-to for a couple of years now. Varieties constantly change, but a pretty good mix this year with 0% weeds and 0% other crop.


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Stover Seed Company. This is what I used this year for my bare dirt renovation.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Slkching28 said:


> It's better to have 0% weed seed. Here is what I got for ~$110 include tax. Not sure if NC is typically more expensive, but these TTTF blends I got from pre-covid year was like $80+tax and more expensive if it has KBG in it.


Nice blend, I agree on the 0% weeds. The Triple Threat blend I typically recommend around here went from $81 last year to $130 this year. The Top Choice was a local pickup vs a 45 minute drive to get the Triple Threat. His yard is already infested with crabgrass and other weeds. I am going to recommend to him to at least let me spray prodiamine next spring to get a handle on the weeds.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

01Bullitt said:


> Slkching28 said:
> 
> 
> > It's better to have 0% weed seed. Here is what I got for ~$110 include tax. Not sure if NC is typically more expensive, but these TTTF blends I got from pre-covid year was like $80+tax and more expensive if it has KBG in it.
> ...


----------



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Love it so far, full Reno!


----------



## Slkching28 (Sep 5, 2021)

Is it cheap to buy seeds in OR?? All these tags are showing from OR?? Must have nice lawn there &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

uts said:


> @01Bullitt that's a great blend. For someone who isn't trying to maintain a really pristine lawn or a lowish input thing, that bag will be great.


Thanks, I agree.


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

United Seed KBG blend for my back renovation


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)

01Bullitt said:


> I helped a friend yesterday aerate & seed his yard. Long story short I told him to pick up this fescue blend that was on sale this month for a heck of a price. Scored 50# for $105 & all Mountain View varieties.


Man, i went into my local nursery that was selling Top Choice a month ago, 50# was $135. Came back 5 weeks later, they were selling the same bag for $240!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I said NOPE.

I went with 5 Star Blend.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

01Bullitt said:


> Why wait till spring to spray? I've found prodiamine is more effective with a fall app.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

First year using 0% weed seed. I got my TTTF blend from Hogan since they are a short drive from my house. Hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Slkching28 said:


> Is it cheap to buy seeds in OR?? All these tags are showing from OR?? Must have nice lawn there 😂😂


That's where the seed farms are and tags will or should always list where the seeds came from and a lot come from Oregon.


----------



## Mnbadger (Jun 9, 2019)

The "sprout and pout" is real! But things are looking much better.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

TheCutShop said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> > Why wait till spring to spray? I've found prodiamine is more effective with a fall app.
> ...


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Kstawski said:


> United Seed KBG blend for my back renovation


I'm thinking of doing my renovation next season with this hopefully it's coming in nice for you


----------



## MiddleTNdiyer (Sep 26, 2021)

Bought this at a local lawn equipment store. Couldn't find much info on the KY-41 or the JT-783. Have been using a local seed company, but bought this on a recommendation. Anyone know anything about these two cultivars?


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

M32075 said:


> Kstawski said:
> 
> 
> > United Seed KBG blend for my back renovation
> ...


Slow and steady, but looking good 1 month after seed down! There are some thin spots that I'll work on in the spring


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

My custom blend from SSS:


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

MiddleTNdiyer said:


> Bought this at a local lawn equipment store. Couldn't find much info on the KY-41 or the JT-783. Have been using a local seed company, but bought this on a recommendation. Anyone know anything about these two cultivars?


Looks like a good blend. The KY-41 is actually on the recommended list from NC State University so it must be decent and not like KY-31. JT-783 is interchanged with Flame in the No Net from Jacklin Seed. 
https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/top-performing-tall-fescue-and-kentucky-bluegrass-cultivars
https://unitedseeds.com/product/no-net-tall-fescue/
https://natseed.com/pdf/2018/NoNet%20TF%20sheet.pdf


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Did a over seed and small renovation so far so good


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Is seed typically cheaper in the spring? I'm looking to do a spring overseed (yeah I know), and wondering if I should buy now or later.

That New Millenia blend is calling my name.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## tdcarl (Jul 7, 2021)

Overseeded the whole lawn and filled in some dead spots.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dtree said:


> Stover Seed Company. This is what I used this year for my bare dirt renovation.


Do you like what you are seeing? I used this in my reno and I really like it so far (although it is only a few weeks old).


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

This seed blend was very well rated for my area (Central KY) and I am really liking it so far, although it is only a few weeks old.



I will post more photos as the lawn ages in my lawn journal (link in my signature).


----------



## jsams22 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Camman595 said:


> Dtree said:
> 
> 
> > Stover Seed Company. This is what I used this year for my bare dirt renovation.
> ...


It's coming along. I'm 30 days from germination. I had some Pythium Blight and 3 washouts from 16 inches of rain over a two week period.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dtree said:


> Camman595 said:
> 
> 
> > Dtree said:
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Latest renovation seed. Thinking of using this for rest of yard. Not sure if I can convince my wife to kill the yard again.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Throwing a variety out


----------



## 15711 (Jul 17, 2021)

Is this seed any good or am I wasting my money?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

****** said:


> Is this seed any good or am I wasting my money?


No weed or crop seeds. Looks good to me. I've heard of a few of those TTTF varieties.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Csantucci said:


> Throwing a variety out


There are so many varieties there that it's almost like they swept the floor in the KBG storage area and put it in a bag! :lol:


----------



## Okie18 (Aug 25, 2021)

First post. This is an amazing forum. Huge amount of information and very helpful people.

I have mostly bermuda, but I put this fescue seed out in shady spots the last few years and it has looked good until the army worms got a hold of it a few weeks ago. I am overseeding with it again this week. It was $70 for 25 lbs last year but went up to $100 this year.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Okie18 said:


> First post. This is an amazing forum. Huge amount of information and very helpful people.
> 
> I have mostly bermuda, but I put this fescue seed out in shady spots the last few years and it has looked good until the army worms got a hold of it a few weeks ago. I am overseeding with it again this week. It was $70 for 25 lbs last year but went up to $100 this year.


Welcome to The Lawn Forum! Those are some great varieties in that blend. Sorry to hear about the army worm damage.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

This years ryegrass seed. Will be sprayed off in July. 


And re seeded with this. Or SSS which is in a different building so I don't have the tag handy.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

I thought coated seed was a gimmick but this seed has germinated better than any other seed I have ever laid down! Went up to $150 ouch, when i paid around $100 last year.... But then I live in communist northern Virginia so I pay the well fed government prices.


----------



## CarlWD (Mar 30, 2021)

Had success with the PRG I put down in fall 2020, but the dry, hot summer did a real number on it despite my efforts to stay on top of watering.

Switched to the TTTF this year and the first half looks great so far; second half just overseeded 1.5 weeks ago. (Overseeded in halves to make hose management tolerable)


----------



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Got a 50lb. Bag of each from local sod farm for about $100.00 per bag.


----------



## LabRat7 (Aug 29, 2021)

estcstm3 said:


> I thought coated seed was a gimmick but this seed has germinated better than any other seed I have ever laid down! Went up to $150 ouch, when i paid around $100 last year.... But then I live in communist northern Virginia so I pay the well fed government prices.


Did Avenger 2 get updated to Avenger 3? I cant find any data on that


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

2021 RPR (Non-Turf Star mix):


A local "poor-man's" SS9000 mix:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

LabRat7 said:


> estcstm3 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought coated seed was a gimmick but this seed has germinated better than any other seed I have ever laid down! Went up to $150 ouch, when i paid around $100 last year.... But then I live in communist northern Virginia so I pay the well fed government prices.
> ...


Yeah, those are all new cultivars. Download Mountainview's 2021 product lineup file to read about it all.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

My Local store ran out of their 3 way TTTF and replaced it with this blue tag seed.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

01Bullitt said:


> MiddleTNdiyer said:
> 
> 
> > Bought this at a local lawn equipment store. Couldn't find much info on the KY-41 or the JT-783. Have been using a local seed company, but bought this on a recommendation. Anyone know anything about these two cultivars?
> ...


The label contains JT-783 and Flame. Aren't they both RTF (Rhizomatous Tall Fescue)?


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> > MiddleTNdiyer said:
> ...


Yes, that is correct. :thumbup:


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

01Bullitt said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> > 01Bullitt said:
> ...


I wonder how different JT-783 and Flame are since it can be interchanged in No Net Tall Fescue? I called United Seeds and they told me that JT-783 and Flame are pretty much the same thing. I ordered a bag hoping to get Flame, but I think United Seeds is shipping them with JT-783.


----------



## MiddleTNdiyer (Sep 26, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Whisperer said:
> ...


It's my understanding that they are both the same. I'll snap an up close pic as it's been about 3 weeks since germination. Pretty pleased with germination rate, color and texture. Letting the yard establish will be the true test to see how effective the rhizomes really are. This seed was used to overseed.


----------



## Copat (Mar 20, 2021)

estcstm3 said:


> I thought coated seed was a gimmick but this seed has germinated better than any other seed I have ever laid down! Went up to $150 ouch, when i paid around $100 last year.... But then I live in communist northern Virginia so I pay the well fed government prices.


I've contemplated using this as I'm near Virginia Beach and I've seen it a few times at landscape supply. How's the color? I believe this seed is "treated" so you don't lose any seed % where as coated seed can reduce your lb of seed by like 50%


----------



## grassquatch (Oct 11, 2021)

jsams22 said:


>


Interesting. The blend has the same name, "5 Star", but they aren't identical.


----------



## TJ_FortWorth (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Csantucci said:
> 
> 
> > Throwing a variety out
> ...


Lol. I thought the same thing when it came in. Could have done without the barenburg ones but, o well, Something should stick.....


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

PRG for me


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I finally received my seed today, October 12th, over a month after I would have liked. I spread it anyway and hope it has decent establishment. It may be thin this fall but should still be OK in our relatively mild PNW weather other than the hours of daylight diminishing fast. I'll need to over-seed in the spring to fill it in.

With as hard as it is to get my specific seed I had thought I bought enough to easily cover my spring project but since it is coated for the first time this season I may need to order a couple more bags to have on hand.


----------

